# Does anyone here also raise miniature cattle?



## cretahillsgal (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been curious about them and wonder what they are like. I used to show cattle and my family still raises purebred angus. But maybe I can convince them to start a "mini cow herd"


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have seen some breeders advertised in the American Livstock magazine.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 11, 2011)

I dont raise them BUT had bought a mini bull a few yrs back for my father-in-law for fathers day. His name is Bubba and is a mini jersey/angus mix. When i got him he was almost 2 ft tall. Now hes fixed and is about 4 ft tall and weighs about 600lbs. He cost me $500 non reg. He sure was and still is a cute little guy but is no different than any other cow.

Pic of him on my website under photo page. ENJOY!

www.silvermapleminiatures.com


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 11, 2011)

Jules,

Monette Freeman of Wisteria Mini Horse Ranch in LA now raises miniature beef cattle in addition to her minis.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 11, 2011)

I remember seeing pictures of one here on Lil Beginnings years ago. it was a three year old Hereford, and he was only 29 inches tall.


----------



## anoki (Jan 11, 2011)

I have always wanted some!!!! Thought it would be cool to have a farm of 'miniatures'!!!

Wonder what they would be like to have for the Cardigans to herd LOL.......ohhhhh, maybe I'll have to look into them again!!!!!





~kathryn


----------



## vvf (Jan 11, 2011)

We have always had Mini cattle. We have had Zebu, Dexters, Oreos.. We don't have a huge herd, just keep a few for mostly our own purposes.

Last fall we traded for a weanling Lowline bull from a friend..... Let me tell you... he is the cutest little guy!! Love the little cows.


----------



## REO (Jan 11, 2011)

I LOVE moo-cows!



I was raised around Herefords on the 1500 acre ranch in CA.

I would love some mini moos! But now I have a thing, wanting a Highland. Red with the long bangs and horns! So cute!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2011)

A miniature hereford was at our county fair last fall. They are being touted for being "freezer size", rather than the full-sized guys. The one I saw was 18 months old. They told me how much he weighed, adn what they paid, but I can't remember now. He was bigger than I thought a miniature would be. Also his head was VERY wide. He was a breeding bull. I think a cow would have a hard time giving birth to one, unless she was experienced. I'd like to see some other breeds.


----------



## little lady (Jan 11, 2011)

I find them very interesting and have been trying to talk the hubby into one or two...so far a no go.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 12, 2011)

We had a miniature cattle breeder featured on the cover of our 'farmers forum' newspaper last week. I have no idea what kind as I know nothing about cattle, but he had a calf born that was marked EXACTLY like a panda bear. Black with the white ring around the middle, white on his face with black rings around his eyes. Just like a panda! He says he breeds for the 'panda' look and gets 10,000-50,000 for each. Anyone want to start a miniature 'panda' cattle farm with me?


----------



## REO (Jan 12, 2011)

$10,000-$50,000

Holy *COW*!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 12, 2011)

Yup, I've been looking around here lately. And it seems that $2000-$5000 is a good starting price. My cousin is in Denver at the National Western Stock Show and said the average price there for a show quality Lowline Angus heifer is $15000.


----------



## little lady (Jan 12, 2011)

At that price looks like we won 't beadding a few of those to the farm for awhile!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lord. Two or three times the money for a quarter of the beef?



Hmm.... Sure hope most people buy them as pets!





Leia


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually Leah, while the miniatures are normally about 1/2 the weight and size of a standard size cow, and eat ALOT less than a standard cow, thier typical ribeye is 70% of the size of a standard ribeye. So really they are much more efficient.


----------



## PonyKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

Can one house mini cows with a mini horse? In particular one on one, for company.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 12, 2012)

Nancy Mindlin in Pa. has some of the nicest I've seen. I Love getting her new baby photos, they are so cute and most are very colorful. Her prices are also very reasonable. Here are a few photos from her Website:


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2012)

OMG, so cute


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 13, 2012)

I have always thought they were interesting and wanted a few but never jumped into it.


----------



## Shari (Apr 14, 2012)

When I get more fencing done, I want a few!!



Debby said:


> Nancy Mindlin in Pa. has some of the nicest I've seen. I Love getting her new baby photos, they are so cute and most are very colorful. Her prices are also very reasonable. Here are a few photos from her Website:


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 15, 2012)

Price is a hold back



But, I have wanted a mini Jersey for a long, long time. Actually for a milk cow. You know they are just tooooo cute for "table use".

I'd love to go to Mindlin website.......do you have the url?

I mean those guys are AWESOME......I'd be thrilled with ANY of them.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.miniaturecattleforsale.com/


----------



## JennyB (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone..haven't been able to respond to this post as I couldn't log in as I changed browser's from Google Chrome from IE and for some reason it would not work. Anyway we raise miniature Hereford cattle. Now they aren't as small as the ones I have seen pictured as miniature herefords are the tallest of the miniature, but here are some good reason's why you might want them:

http://www.atouchofwyoming.com/Hereford-Cattle.html






This picture was taken last summer with a weanling heifer calf on the left, our bull, Bo Jangles in the middle, and two yearling heifers on the right. Bo the bull is a 4-year-old and stand's only 44" tall. I'll take a picture of of my standing behind him...I am 5' 5" tall...the cross-bred smaller miniatures ARE really cute and make good pets, but the mini herefords are best for the freezer. We didn't pay $50,000. for them, but they are a bit pricier than regular cattle(although cattle prices are way up-go-- figure when the economy is WAY down?)...we love them and very happy we have them. If you want cattle that are still small, still cute, but something to raise for the freezer, look into them..

Jenny


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm like Bess; I have long loved Jerseys--they are such a pretty breed, and the idea of a 'mini'version really appeals to me. They are way out of my price range, or I'd seriously want to own one!

Margo


----------

